# Is there a 14 month sleep regression phase?



## britt1986

The reason I ask is because my LO will be 14 months on the 15th of this month and for the past 3 night he has been hard to get to sleep and stay a sleep. 

I can usually lay him down and give him a bottle with about an ounce of milk and he is a sleep in a few minutes. But for the past 3 nights he will just scream his head off until me or DH go back into his room and feed him his bottle and rock him to sleep. Even when we rock him as soon as we lay him down he is wide awake screaming.:shrug:

Is this age a time when they fight sleep or have separation anxiety?


----------



## elly75

might be having a bit of separation anxiety but hard to say. Has there been anything that's changed recently for your lo? 

I know with our little guy, he thrives on routine. If something is different, he becomes unsettled, etc.


----------



## britt1986

elly75 said:


> might be having a bit of separation anxiety but hard to say. Has there been anything that's changed recently for your lo?
> 
> I know with our little guy, he thrives on routine. If something is different, he becomes unsettled, etc.

Nothing has changed. We have a set routine. Bath at 7:30pm and bed at 8pm every night.


----------



## CatStorey

Maybe its separation anxiety. Recently Chloe has been screaming if I even so much as stand up from the sofa, let alone leave the room. She also gets upset when I drop her off at the CM when usually she is fine.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I would think seperation anxiety aswell or even teething? Pretty sure we had a week like that around a similar age.


----------



## lepaskilf

yeah we're having similar at the moment, mainly due to teething and my oh coming home from 3 weeks away at work and not leaving him to settle on his own!! aaargh!!!!


----------



## Shiv

How many teeth has your LO got. If he hsan't got a molar through yet then I would put money on that being the casue! Sophia really struggled with her first molar, havingnot struggled with her other teeth at all.

Hope he settles back down for you soon x


----------



## britt1986

Shiv said:


> How many teeth has your LO got. If he hsan't got a molar through yet then I would put money on that being the casue! Sophia really struggled with her first molar, havingnot struggled with her other teeth at all.
> 
> Hope he settles back down for you soon x


He has all 4 top teeth. all 4 bottom teeth, one K-9 tooth (as I call it) on the bottom and 2 molars, with the 3rd coming through now. It really could be teething, but he only does this at night and I figured if it were his teeth he would do it at all times.:shrug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Alex only plays up at night with his teeth, never has he had any problems in the daytime.


----------



## sarah0108

we had something like that for about a month :dohh: although she was about 16months she wouldnt stay in her bed asleep and would wake at silly times (e.g2am, 4am etc) and just play for hours which would make her grumpy and everyone else grumpy because she'd wake me and max up!

i had to curb it in the end by putting a gate on her room instead of the landing to keep her in her room , she.. CIO for 10 mins and took herself off to bed. 2 nights of that and she was cured. It may sound mean but it worked! x


----------



## Boothh

jesse has stopped sleeping through again recently and ends up in our bed kicking and screaming or messing about and wanting to play im not sure what advice i can give you cus we dont know what to do about it! i just want him to sleep! :(


----------



## DaisyBee

Megan isnt sleeping well either. She is fightings naps & bedtime though. She used to be in bed between 7-8pm sound asleep - now she's been awake til 9, 10, one night was 11:30! SHe just wants to stand in her crib and play but then eventually gets upset. I've tried ignoring her, rocking her, bottle, anything - nothing seems to help. She had her 12 mo shots a few days ago and I gave her motrin - but would have thought that would have helped if it was teething but it didnt. She's been doing this about 2 weeks now.

With her Im thinking either teething (she has no molars yet, or growth spurt, or verge of walking?) Whatever the cause Im tired of it! Im newly pregnant and exhausted - I just want her to sleep so I can!


----------

